# Stars Have Aligned



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

Seldom do things work out this way for me. I finished my basement or better known as Mancave a couple weeks ago, received a refund on my taxes for the first time in a few years, and best of all got the wife's OK to buy a few toys. Now all I have to do is figure out what to buy.

My mancave is 16'x25' with the front wall being 16' wide. I have coaxial cable sticking out of this wall. I did wire-in 5 surround sound jacks, 3 up front and two in the rear of the room. I have a surge protector in center of wall where I would like to place the television. I do have a snuff tube to here I plan on placing components. This is the main room in the basement and it doesn't share walls with other rooms. There is a sitting room overhead but not much sound comes through the ceiling. Walls are bare and just painted. Floor is carpeted and I'm still waiting to get furnishings.

Here is what I'm thinking after looking at many different systems. I found a Sharp 52" LED that I like. I'm able to make the room very dark even in the middle of the afternoon. Finding the home theater system was a bit more difficult but I think I like, the Yamaha RXV665BL Home Theater Receiver bundled with the Klipsch HD500 Home Theater Speaker System. Finally I was looking at the Pioneer BDP-23FD Elite BLU-RAY Disc Player.

Sorry if I gave too much information but would love to hear what the experts think and if I'm off track.

Thom


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your proposed package sounds fine. In lieu of the Pioneer BDP-23, you might want to look at OPPO's BDP-83. It offers much faster loading times, SACD/DVD-A, Anchor Bay Processing for DVD's, and much more. It is available for 499 and has been universally acclaimed.

Klipsch makes very good Speakers that are quite efficient. Have you had a chance to listen to the HD500 Package? Speakers are very personal and it is always a good idea to audition to as many as possible. 
One thing I do not like about the HD500 is that is uses Spring Clip Speaker Connectors as opposed to Binding Posts.

Yamaha makes very good AVR's as well. I do prefer the Audyssey Room EQ in some other Brand's AVR's
over Yamaha's proprietary YPAO Speaker Setup system.

What is the total max budget on your HT?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

I was hoping to keep things within the range $3500-3000.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Check out this Thread:http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/23430-new-looking-good-starter-system.html
We have done so many Systems that Tony wisely complied a list of awesome systems in your range.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

JJ,

Thanks for the information. That really makes selecting a system a lot easier.

Thanks again,

Thom


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With your budget, I would put the majority towards Speakers and Subwoofer. These will make the biggest influence on the Sound Quality.

Either the SVS package or a PSB System would be absolutely awesome. Add an Onkyo AVR and a BDP, and you will have a great HT,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

You sure you dont want a Projector? They can be had so cheap and as no offense is intended a 52in simply wont ever thrill like a 90-100+ inch screen will. You got the room, the desire and ability to control lights...............your a perfect cndidate for a Projector. For as little as $1200 you can have a full 1080P Projector and a screen, for under $2500 you can be blown away by both a Projector and screen.


----------

